# Do i need another pigeon?



## scrawnie (May 13, 2005)

Due to a very long and complicated story we are now the proud owners of 3 pigeons. I know nothing about pigeons but the whole family love them to bits. To encourage them to leave our balcony we have converted a shed in the garden for them and they now happily sleep in there (but the door is always left open for them to enter the shed at will). I have a million questions about pigeon care but the most important is Do i need another pigeon. We have a pair (who are actually mother and son) and another female (i think) who is the daughter of the female. She lives in the shed with the others but they are constantly picking on her. If i buy another pigeon as a mate for her - will it be accepted by the others and if so how do i introduce them? Also, is there any way to stop them breeding besides removing their eggs?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

And welcome to pigeon talk Your problem is similar to mine right now but I have 4 birds. 1 mated pair and their offspring (one male and one female). The young ones I have were hand reared and therefore don't realize that their parents, are their parents. The hen youngster is in love with her father and her brother is a bit of a tyrant Generally speaking, an extra hen isn't as much of a problem when 3 birds are involved. She will be lonely though and will want a mate of her own. Pigeons are best kept in pairs so you could but don't have to get her a mate. You would start by introducing the new male bird to your female but keeping them separate from the other two for awhile until they've bonded and paired. Then slowly you can introduce this pair to the mother and son. There is always the potential for squabbles amoung two pairs but they should sort themselves out in time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome To You*

Hello Scrawnie and welcome to *Pigeon~Talk *  Brad gave you some great advice regarding your female piggie. It is incredible how one can learn to "love a pigeon to bits" and you certainly came to the right place. 

There is a wealth of infornation regarding not only pigeon care but an adundence of stories that members share regarding their experiences and informative replies from a host of pigeon owners and experts as well.

As I am sure you have already discovered, we have a basic needs section as well as a comprehensive medical area in our resource section. Whenever I have a query, I simply type in what I am seeking in the _search_ tab above this page and it takes me to threads that I best relate to my needs. 

I am sure that others will be along soon and again welcome to our friendly forum and the world of Pigeons.


----------



## scrawnie (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for you advice - I wish i had known about "Pigeon Talk" when our first pigeon arrived in the garden about 18 months ago - things would have been a lot easier!
Although we are English we live in southern France and the french like to eat pigeons - so tomorrow morning we are going to the local animal market to buy the biggest, fattest pigeon as a new mate for our lone female and in return for saving him from being eaten he will i'm sure give us years of fun!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful to rescue another pigeon for your pet pigeon. They will be forever greatful and you will have great fun with them.
Thank you.

Reti


----------

